# 3rd Mini Wolfwood Rally



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*LISTEN UP, MY FRIENDS!!!!*
(I don't want to hear anything about not getting an invite!!!!!!









NJMIKEC and family will be landing in NH on July 4th before they head to Maine and we're having a party!!!!






























*The 2nd <oops!> 3rd Mini Wolfwood Rally* - I think this is becoming a habit








*Fremont, NH*
July 4, 2007
2:00pm till whenever
BBQ (pot luck - Wolfwood will provide meat & drinks....you all bring the other good stuff







)
9:00pm Fireworks (Brentwood, NH) - ~6 miles from Wolfwood (leave the house ~8:00pm)
TTs welcome overnight (before and/or after) with PLENTY of room (Primarily DryCamping - - but _shared (a/k/a /pass around the connection) _ Electric & Water will be available)
Dogs are welcome!

*RSVP req.  * (need to plan for Food/Beverage needs, TT space, caravan to Fireworks, etc.)

Sure hope you can join us!!!! btw, backyard fireworks are legal in NH and (pending local fire regs) if you've got them, you're welcome to bring them - but play at your own risk









Wolfie









ooops! Forgot....there _is _ a TT on site.







If anyone wants to come from a distance and NOT tow....the resident lodge can be available


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yanno we don't have any 4th of July plans......







ya think I can talk John into coming up there twice in one season?







Johnny Luke LOVES fireworks.









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh sure....have it when I am gone to Utah









Have fun, hope to make the next one









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Post edited! The resident rolling lodge could be made available if someone wants to come but not tow...

1st come / 1st served!!

Hurry while supplies last!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A rally 4 miles from my House! Ha! Like I could say no to that! Sans 31RQS. I think the house here will be adequate!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Why couldn't New Hampshire be closer to California???
That sounds like so much fun.....
I wanna come to a Wolfwood Rally!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Why couldn't New Hampshire be closer to California???
> That sounds like so much fun.....
> I wanna come to a Wolfwood Rally!


Dawn, I heard talk of CA moving....but NH voted 1st while CA was too busy examining coffee cup sizes & flavors!







I'll bet we could figure out a way to smuggle you  into the State, tho'.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Why couldn't New Hampshire be closer to California???
> That sounds like so much fun.....
> I wanna come to a Wolfwood Rally!


Dawn, I heard talk of CA moving....but NH voted 1st while CA was too busy examining coffee cup sizes & flavors!







I'll bet we could figure out a way to smuggle you  into the State, tho'.....
[/quote]
Hey! Maybe one really good earthquake would do the trick.....hmmm, on second thought, it would probably just move us in the wrong direction


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Why couldn't New Hampshire be closer to California???
> That sounds like so much fun.....
> I wanna come to a Wolfwood Rally!











sniffle, me too


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Judi,

We will be in NH for 4th of July, I'm thinking we might be able to swing by the Wolf Estate. I'll have to check out how far away it is.
Martha


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Judy you never cease to amaze me. I will be in NH (Barrington Shores ) the week after the fourth. My bride will have a choice, tow the 32+Avalanche or the boat+Pathfinder. I see a campground in your future.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

damar92 said:


> Judi,
> 
> We will be in NH for 4th of July, I'm thinking we might be able to swing by the Wolf Estate. I'll have to check out how far away it is.
> Martha


COOL BEANS!!! Where are you gonna be? Bet we can tell you how far you'll be!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Judy you never cease to amaze me. I will be in NH (Barrington Shores ) the week after the fourth. My bride will have a choice, tow the 32+Avalanche or the boat+Pathfinder. I see a campground in your future.
> 
> John


John, Barrington Shores is only 15-20 minutes from Wolfwood!!!! That means you MUST come!!!!

With the 4th being on Wednesday...does the "week after the 4th" mean the balance of that same week or the following week? Either way, will you join us on the 4th? Would that make up for missing the Danforth Bay Rally? Maybe a little? Here's an idea.....If you're camping the next week, come up on the 4th and drop your boat here. Go home and bring the TT up for your camping trip. Get to camp, drop the TT and come pick up the boat. For the return trip, just do it in reverse....drop the boat back here...take the TT home and come back to get the boat. (If you're camping the balance of week of the 4th...just bring the boat up the weekend before. There's more than enough room here for a boat!!!!!

That way you get both TT & boat up here, only have 1 car to deal with, get to drive together, save on gas, AND join us for the Mini Rally!!! What could be better?

HA!! Problem solved


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

John,

You got into Barrington Shores? You dirty dog! I called them in January and they said they would only take a week reservation. Guess the NASCAR race is the weekend proceeding the 4th week?

They said call back in April. Glad I wasn't a sucker for that one. I'm sure that would have left me high and dry everywhere. I even forget the name of the campground I'm at, Acorn nuts or something like that.

Mike C


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> I even forget the name of the campground I'm at, Acorn nuts or something like that.
> 
> Mike C


Pine Acres?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW* - We actually have a head count to keep track of:

Wolfwood (2)
NJMikeC (2 + 2)
egregg57 (2 + 1 ?)
? RizFam (2 + 1 ?)
? damar92 (2 + 3 ?) 
? johnp2000 (2 + 1 ?)

Anyone else wannna jump in???? Awwww, come on! You know you want to!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Anyone else wannna jump in???? Awwww, come on! You know you want to!!!!


Yep, I WANT to, and it's ONLY 1348.1 miles from my house to Freemont, NH!!







Just a 21 hour drive, with no potty breaks or food breaks!!







(that's what I'd look like and be crossing my legs!!)








Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Anyone else wannna jump in???? Awwww, come on! You know you want to!!!!


Yep, I WANT to, and it's ONLY 1348.1 miles from my house to Freemont, NH!!







Just a 21 hour drive, with no potty breaks or food breaks!!







(that's what I'd look like and be crossing my legs!!)








Darlene








[/quote]
hmmm....there are adult diapers if you don't wanna stop







(couldn't resist!)

Kennewick, WA 
TO
Fremont, NH

Total Est. Time: 44 hours, 16 minutes

Total Est. Distance: 2987.67 miles

WOW!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Kennewick, WA
> TO
> Fremont, NH
> 
> ...


....and what a cool roadtrip that will be!









Can't wait to see you!!!! We'll leave a light on....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the truth being, is that Rick would LOVE such a trip. I would want 2 weeks to do it cuz there would be so much to see between here and there. Cricket would have to come to show all the other dogs who the BOSS is! ha!ha! she has such attitude for 12 lbs.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....darn! Gordon is only going as far as Cheyenne Wyoming today







......and I can't let him continue on with our new 5th wheel w/o the rest of us! Next time.....Enjoy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> .....darn! Gordon is only going as far as Cheyenne Wyoming today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh - Wyoming....poor thing - he's _ONLY _ going to Wyoming?????























Beautiful as NH is, I still dream of getting back to Wyoming someday (for a visit) !!!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Judy,

I'm 2 + 2. Me and Lei ,plus Jenna and Matt.

Mike C


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Judy,
> 
> I'm 2 + 2. Me and Lei, plus Jenna and Matt.
> 
> Mike C


Oops!









All fixed now!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm still working on him .....uh ... I mean it.









Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I was really thinking about taking you up on your "no tow" offer, Judy, until I checked the distance: 871 miles, 14+ hours.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> Well, I was really thinking about taking you up on your "no tow" offer, Judy, until I checked the distance: 871 miles, 14+ hours.


AAAWWW, cummon Nonny! I used to do that straight thru - its not _that_ bad!!!


----------

